# EXceptions to the Confession



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 20, 2008)

The Rev. who was personally responsible for leading me out of the Synagogue of Satan that is the PC(USA) has an excellent post here at his Blog on the rampant and seemingly poor thought out exceptions taken to the Westminster Confession of Faith. 

The Happy T.R.: Why I Take Exception to Most Exceptions


----------



## TimV (Sep 20, 2008)

Great work, Benjamin.

Harsh words from the brother you linked to, but they mirror my own observations.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 21, 2008)

That was good.


----------



## Quickened (Sep 21, 2008)

That was a good read! Thanks for linking to that


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 21, 2008)

I am fairly new to Presbyterianism terminology but that was a good read nonetheless. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Grymir (Sep 21, 2008)

Mega Dittos on that!! hmm That gives me something to ponder, because I should know that which he said better than most. And have traced the history of such, and shown the dangers of straying.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 21, 2008)

I once got into a heated "discussion" in the break room at seminary when three or four others guys (all "reformed") were sitting around bragging about what exceptions they were going to take to the WCF. The one who was the most vocal against me (when I said I would not be taking any exceptions) has since virtually denied the inerrancy of Scripture.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 21, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Rev. who was personally responsible for leading me out of the Synagogue of Satan that is the PC(USA) has an excellent post here at his Blog on the rampant and seemingly poor thought out exceptions taken to the Westminster Confession of Faith.
> 
> The Happy T.R.: Why I Take Exception to Most Exceptions



I enjoyed working with Brian at GA. He was on my committee. Good man.


----------



## vagabond (Sep 21, 2008)

Good post. Thanks for the link!


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who thought like this:



> All of which leads to my third observation. We're basically pretty stupid today, compared to past centuries. Our schools have bred mostly morons, and even the wittiest of the morons is still a moron. (I include myself in the category of "moron" by the way.) Even our best and brightest would probably be simply average by 17th or 18th century standards of theological discourse. The problem is that we're morons who think we're brilliant. That is my one, single, Socratic advantage. I'm a moron who knows that I'm a moron. I'm currently laboring to do something about it.



Excellent read! Thanks for the link.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 22, 2008)

Benjamin,

Thank you! That blog was GREAT! Coming at it from the perspective of a refugee from a Baptist mainline gives me a slightly different set of vocab words. However, my sentiments come pretty close to his on matters of substance. 



> I think I was once invited to receive Clark Pinnock as my Lord and Savior in chapel





Classic line!

I have been part of the ordination council in my judicatory for 28 years now. Yesterday the executive assistant to our regional executive sent me an email asking about one of our young ordinands. He graduated with great grades from my alma mater. However he miserably flunked the embarrassingly easy Bible exam. 

When I was in seminary, the Presbyterian OT profs told us that pretty much nothing in Gen 1-11 really happened in history and that the Pentateuch was merely "mosaic" in the sense of bits and pieces cobbled together into a "mosaic" in the 7th century; the NT Baptists and Presbyterians explained why it was naive to accept the magi or the star as anything other than the Gentilization of the shepherd motif; egalitarians explained to us why Paul was wrong about women because of his prejudices and rabbinical sexism; and the ethicists explained why covenantal homosexual unions were certainly better than one night stands in gay bathhouses. But, we learned the Bible.

A couple of student generations later, the teaching has continued on its trajectory, and now you can graduate with a good GPA and know nothing about the Bible. Hmmmm. Makes sense, doesn't it? If it ain't so, why bother learning it?


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 22, 2008)

> Makes sense, doesn't it? If it ain't so, why bother learning it?


Maybe 'cuz a pastorate can pay pretty well w/o too much sweat?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Brad said:


> > Makes sense, doesn't it? If it ain't so, why bother learning it?
> 
> 
> Maybe 'cuz a pastorate can pay pretty well w/o too much sweat?



Especially if you become an expert at tickling the ears of those who are still dead in their sinners. You can tell them there is peace when there is no peace, and you don't even have to be able to know those references are anywhere in the Bible!


----------

